# Feature Length Non-Narrative Documentaries



## mac1 (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyone else a fan of these? I am particularly fond of the films of Ron Fricke and Godfrey Reggio.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 15, 2004)

I just watched a french film called Microcosm. It was very nice, a series of breathtakingly stylish shots of insects doing the things insects do. The clarity of the shots is amazing, watching an ant drink from a single drop of water the size of a 32" widescreen is something that needs to be seen to be believed. It did have its more bizarre moments, a scene in which two snails mate to an operatic score certainly springs to mind as the strangest (and most stomach-turning). All in all though, this is certainly one to check out for all those who still believe that film can still be considered and art form.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 15, 2004)

That sounds like something I'd really enjoy (ok, maybe not the snail-mating thing) but I've often been looked at strangely for being transfixed by what insects are doing.  I was recently very distressed after watching some type of bee chew a hole in a piece of wood the size of a small pickle over a period of a week and my boss blocked up the hole so it wouldn't come back .  

Is this Microcosm something that is available on DVD or video?


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 15, 2004)

Definitely video. And it won a swathe of awards. Have either of you ever see a caterpillar being attacked by a horde of ants? It looks like some prehistoric clash of titans with the caterpillar rearing up and all the ants swarming over it.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, DVD too, and like most DVD's originally filmed in 70mm it looks awesome. I got it for 6 quid on HMV, that was a bargain, I remember seeing it cheap on play.com too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

Microcosm sounds really interesting - think the kids would like that as well?


----------



## mac1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah definately! If you guys really want to try out feature length non-narratives what I would really recommend is the Koyaanisqatsi and Powaqqatsi Twin Pack which is currently on special offer on play.com. £8.99 for what are IMHO the two greatest feature length art-films ever made. Anyone who can appreciate great cinematography should check those out. And the Philip Glass score is spectacular too. These films feature some of the most breathtaking footage I have ever seen.


----------

